# Betta Show Guide & Journey



## Betta Lexqy (11 mo ago)

Hi is there anyone here like to do betta show or competition? as i also like to do show betta maybe we can share a bit of our betta journey here  
and maybe we can also share how to choose a show betta.
Here are some of the Betta Show that i've entered ( most of the show using IBC Standard Area 6 )
Please share with me if any of have any schedule for the next show.
Thanks


----------



## BettaBekah14 (11 mo ago)

WOW!!!! And, I mean WOW!!!!!


----------



## Betta Lexqy (11 mo ago)

BettaBekah14 said:


> WOW!!!! And, I mean WOW!!!!!


Thank tou 😊🙏


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow, are those YOUR bettas??? I mean, they're so amazing!!


----------



## tootalltimxx (11 mo ago)

Amazing


----------



## Betta Lexqy (11 mo ago)

betta4ever! said:


> Wow, are those YOUR bettas??? I mean, they're so amazing!!


Yes it's our fish 😊🙏😁 thank you


----------



## Betta Lexqy (11 mo ago)

tootalltimxx said:


> Amazing


Thank you 😊🙏


----------



## OxalisClover (11 mo ago)

These are so incredibly beautiful! That cellophane one is just gorgeous... Double-tail halfmoons are my favorite, I think their tails grow out even better than traditional halfmoons


----------



## Betta Lexqy (11 mo ago)

OxalisClover said:


> These are so incredibly beautiful! That cellophane one is just gorgeous... Double-tail halfmoons are my favorite, I think their tails grow out even better than traditional halfmoons


Hi.. Yes the cellophane is also my favourite. Yeah it think the double tails is more photogenic also than traditional halfmoon 😊😊


----------



## emisbettas (4 mo ago)

1. Your bettas are absolutely gorgeous!! 
2. I would like to start showing but I'm still figuring out how to pick a show and shipping since I live in a rural area. Would you happen to have any tips? 
3. Congrats on the win


----------



## BettaSplendens Life (4 mo ago)

Wonderful Bettas! Congratulations


----------

